# EZ Clone help???



## Da Kine 420 (Dec 11, 2008)

I have a 30 site ez cloner. i am getting ready to fill it up with water an was wondering if i should put my rooting nutes into the res.? or do i just put strait water into it? 

any help would be much appreciated. thanks


----------



## Skunk#1 (Dec 11, 2008)

do you mean your rooting hormone? if you do then no that is for dipping you clone into. I put a little of my flowering nutes into the res.


----------



## delstele (Dec 12, 2008)

The way I undersdtand it is just use plain old PH ajusted water.. Good luck


----------



## Roseman (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm glad to help, I use a Mystic Cloner, that I think is similar to yours.. 

The biggest problems I see users have are air bubbles at the end of the stem, too hot an area, not misting, or the air is stagnant. 
Here ya go:


The most important thing is how you take that cutting, and how big is it, and where you get it, and have SOME Light on it, and in 4 to 6 days in
the Mistic Cloner, mine root! By Mystic Cloner, I mean a container taht has a Fogger or Msiter in it, that creates a MIST tht keeps the stems damp, but not soaking.

I always tell people who start from seed to be sure *to take two clones from the bottom of each plant* just before putting the plants into flower. These clones should be labeled with the same number as the mother plant from which it was taken, as well as the date it was cut. *Keep those clones alive! Take the cuttings from the plants taht gave the biggest buds.*

*Many growers cut the branch underwater* so that no air bubbles will form in the stem of the new cutting. (YOU CUT IT OFF THE PLANT, THEN STICK IT UNDER WATER AND CUT IT AGAIN) If air enters the stem it will prevent the stem from carrying water and the cutting will die. Dipping the cut end of the stem immediately into a rooting gel or rooting powder also solves the air bubble problem. *If using a powder the cuttings must be wet* so that the powder will adhere. BUT I DO NOT USE JELLS OR POWDERS. NO NEED TO, WITH THE MYSTIC CLONER.

y*ou should select a soft, small branch from the bottom of the plant*, one that wouldn't amount to much anyway. If you are planning to keep the plant in the VEG cycle, to *continue taking cuttings* then you should take cuttings from any shoots that have two or three nodes. I take cuttings that are between two and four inches long, but some people prefer to take cuttings as long as eight inches. 

*The stem will root quickly if it is still soft and green*, and not woody. Make an even, diagonal slice through the branch with your clean razor, below the would-be cutting. Strip the bottom leaves off of the cutting, and stick it in. 
*If you make your cut right above a node on the branch then two new branches will sprout out as if it had been pinched*. If you continue in this fashion then your mother will produce an exponential number of cuttings every two weeks. You will soon be proudly giving clones away to your growing friends.

The clones must be warm but not scorched or too hot. Direct light will burn them because without roots the stem cannot supply the leaves with enough water to match the leaves' rate of transpiration. Use some light,but use "far away light."
*Transpiration is a part of how the plant grows*. Water and nutrients travel up the stem from the roots to the leaves, where they are used in photosynthesis. Tiny hairs called stomata sweat out the moisture to allow the stream of nutrients to continue flowing. Wind aids in transpiration by blowing the moisture off the stomata,* which is why a very slow fan helps. AND MIST them twice a day with plain water or a WEAK foliage nutrient enriched mist. I find this works better than a tent.*
*Do NOT put a timer on it, run it 24/7. *

*And there you go!*

*For visitors here, the Mystic Cloner is a small tank with 18 holes, to root 18 clones FAST. Inside the tank is a MISTER, like a FOGGER or FOGGING devise that creates a steady mist or fog in the tank on the ends of the stems. Makes roots appear in 4 to 6 days!*

*I hope this helps.*


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Dec 12, 2008)

so Roseman, do you use plain ph'ed water or one with a slight rooting nute?


----------



## Roseman (Dec 13, 2008)

I use straight water, pH ed to 5.8 to 6.4.


----------



## AeroKing (Dec 13, 2008)

I use R.O. water. This requires cal-mag at minimum. Adding some additional nutes helps stabilize the PH. Most people just use de-chlorinated tap water from what I've read.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Dec 21, 2008)

okay, i have some clones rooted, do I remove the neoprene insert? or do i just put the whole thing in the dirt? getting ready to transplant immediatly. thanks for the help.


----------



## Bubba Kushman (Dec 21, 2008)

Remove the insert so you can use it again. The directions on the EZ cloner says to use spring water only and ph to what you want. 5.2-5.8 is recomended for hydro. Most strains will root in 5-7 days with water only. Some more woody strains like Bubba Kush like a little Clonex Clone Solution or Root 66 to help stimulate root growth. Ill try a little flower nutes next time. The high phosphrous helps root growt.


----------



## epoplive (Dec 23, 2008)

I have an ez-cloner, and the instructions say not to use nutes. However what I have noticed is that the clones don't really grow much until I start adding a very small amount. I usually give them about 3 days of plain ph'd water until I start seeing the little white nubs forming. At that point I add a tiny bit of nutes and they take off like crazy. I've had cuttings grow the nubs and sit for almost 2 weeks doing nothing with plain water in it.


----------



## Eharmony420 (Dec 23, 2008)

i added a little kool bloom 0-10-10. I have bloomblastic 0-20-21 coming.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Dec 23, 2008)

ok, remove neoprene sleeve. I did 15 clones and have 10 left. i am a clone idiot. when you place the cutting in the sleeve, do you let any stem protrude from the sleeve? or make sure the end of the stem is inside the sleeve? thanks for all the help.


----------



## Bubba Kushman (Dec 23, 2008)

epoplive! Do you add flower or veg nutes and how much do you add?


----------



## Bubba Kushman (Dec 23, 2008)

You let a couple inches hang into the water under the sleeve. Thats where the roots grow.


----------



## epoplive (Dec 23, 2008)

Veg nutes since it's in veg mode of course. And make sure it's a very small amount, I usually use a bit under what they say to use for baby plants. And yeah, definately let at least an inch hang out of the neoprene.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Dec 26, 2008)

OK, now I know where I fucked up. that and too long of cuttings i think. I think at least 6 will live, but now I know what to do. Thanks you all for helping in this problem.

thanks


----------



## Eharmony420 (Dec 26, 2008)

i added veg nutes to a clone setup and I got clones. I read many times on this site that veg nutes specifcally nitrogen make rooting slower and that flower nutes speed it up. Am I correct?


----------



## hitdrag (Jul 26, 2009)

yeah I have an ez cloner and have never had any problems but all of a sudden my clones are turning yellow and are not rooting???? I have been cloning for a long time. its a real drag all the leaves are going yellow with green vanes. i use a little gel and no nutes. have allways hadd 99% sucsess


----------



## LowEnder (Jul 27, 2009)

hitdrag said:


> yeah I have an ez cloner and have never had any problems but all of a sudden my clones are turning yellow and are not rooting???? I have been cloning for a long time. its a real drag all the leaves are going yellow with green vanes. i use a little gel and no nutes. have allways hadd 99% sucsess



Might be some kind of contaminate in the water or cloner, if they are all doing this. Generally the clones will start yellow a couple leaves just before they shoot out roots. This is due to the starvation of nutrients that the clone needs to know it better send out roots in search of some or die. This yellowing due to nutrients is very nonuniform and sometimes doesn't even happen. So if the entire batch of clones are having issues, all at the same time, then I would suggest getting rid of all of those clones and sterilizing your whole setup. This is just a guess from the information you have given us, so it might an entire different problem or not a problem at all.


----------



## sickboy949 (Apr 6, 2012)

Da Kine 420...hey bud go to your local book store and get a couple books on growing . It will help alot. also trial and error. Not being rude just informative. Thats what i did 10 years ago when you couldnt go on these sites and have people pretty much grow for you. Good luck and happy growing


----------



## ddimebag (Apr 7, 2012)

is keeping the rooting part of the stem in the dark necessary for rooting a clone? I ask because i seem to have tried just about everything with no luck...only thing, i didn't always keep the stem in the dark (used plastic bottles)


----------



## fuzzyl (Apr 28, 2020)

ddimebag said:


> is keeping the rooting part of the stem in the dark necessary for rooting a clone? I ask because i seem to have tried just about everything with no luck...only thing, i didn't always keep the stem in the dark (used plastic bottles)


yeah the stem should be in the dark.. it will root in a bottle like that but take much longer and you risk having bacteria grow in there due to light


----------

